# Ellies comeback



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello to everyone who has heard or read about my new horse Ellie and her accident... and to those who haven't heard i will fill you in  

Ellie has been my on and off lesson horse for 4 years! She was a amazing lesson horse, would take any kid around. She is a hunter but last year i took her in the jumper division at a local show knowing that we would be the underdogs, Yet we came out winning the medal class and high placings in the others (shout out to anna the crazy amazing person that got high point jumper WOOT  ) . After that show and really connected with Ellie, i trusted her and i felt she trusted me and we could do anything. The following year after lots of challenges we faced, we were aiming too once again enter the jumper division AND come home being high point jumpers! 

Show was on a saturday and i was having one more lesson on the thursday. Everything was going great, i felt amazing and i could tell ellie was ready to kick some a$$. We were going over one more course before we called it a night... we jumped a vertical and was about to roll back to another when she tripped. Ellie had tripped but not fallen and kept canter on three legs, all i remember hearing is "stop she broke her leg". After finally stopping and jumping off all the words i heard was that the vet is being called and is being put down. My world had crashed. 

Thankfully after about 10 mins she was putting weight on her leg. The vet came out and said it had been her shoulder and needed time off. 

*3 months later. *

Ellie had been sent to another barn for "rehab" and my coach had been talking to me about having to find her a retirement home, then she popped the question, do you want ellie? 

This horse has taught me so much! She jumped any jump and any height, made any turn, and was always honest. I owed it to ellie. 

SOOOO  after building another stall, ellie finally came just before Christmas! 

*Today.*

So the blog begins!


----------



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

*January 8, 2012*

Ellie has been here a week and has been doing great! She stays in 24/7, gets walked morning/night, and has her leg iced at night. Kate, my coach, came by to see how she was doing. Apparently the swelling had gone down drastically! Me seeing it every day i hadn't noticed. But she is getting better! There is still some stiffness, ill post pictures of her knee another day but hopefully things keep getting better.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Im glad she is improving!
Time and patience and hopefully she will be sound again. Way to go. Best of Luck.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

glad to hear everything is going well. I can't wait to hear more about her recovery! Keep up the good work ;-)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So, she's your horse now? Will she return to full usefullness, or is that known yet? She's at your home now? Soundl like there are other horses there for company?


----------



## lifeisinhorses (Aug 8, 2010)

Yup she is mine. Only time will tell if she will come back sound. My parents have been involved with horses for quite some time so yes she has some of my other horses here as well as my parents


----------

